# RSS Feeds



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

I can enable them on a per forum basis here, but I'm not sure it's worth the effort.

RSS and Atom files provide news updates from a website in a simple form for your computer. You read these files in a program called an aggregator, which collects news from various websites and provides it to you in a simple form. Basically you could "subscribe" to a forum, and get all of it's posts delivered to, for example, your mail client, a news reader, etc.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2006)

I always check forums, so RSS feeds from them is redundant for me.


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2006)

It would all depend on the implementation. Currently, i like the "view all posts since last visit" approach. Works for me. 

I do have a lot of RSS feeds i regularly watch, but i can't see how it would work in a forum situation when i watch so many different threads and topics.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2006)

darren said:


> It would all depend on the implementation. Currently, i like the "view all posts since last visit" approach. Works for me.
> 
> I do have a lot of RSS feeds i regularly watch, but i can't see how it would work in a forum situation when i watch so many different threads and topics.



That's my thinking as well. I'll have to look at the interface a bit more closely and see if it can be tailored to at least weed out posts that don't contain any real relevant content (Thank you, "I agree with him", stuff like that).

It would be nice to be able to subscribe to, say, any post containing "Hellraiser" or "EMG" - that way you could pick the content you're interested in and only recieve the content in question without any of the fluff.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 17, 2006)

I could see us needing this soon, when we grow bigger.


----------

